# Something Gross This Way Comes



## Bynx (Jul 30, 2012)

I think some will find this gross. The eye, eye brow hair and a piece of tongue -- macro style.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

Somebody get a new lens?

Yeah, kinda yucchi! Very clear but yucch!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish that the other photos than just photo #2 were in focus. This series could also benefit from white space between the images, and possibly around the edges as well.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 30, 2012)

There are little mites that live inside your eye brow hair follicles and they come out at night to breed on your face.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2012)

Disgusting, but true.


----------



## Freeheart (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed with the suggestion to use borders or whitespace. On the edges I can see Mach Bands which are a little jarring.

I love the #1 shot though. I'd have moved in and captured the black of the pupil in the center with the shifting colors on the outer edge. "Not sure if looking at eyeball... or the cosmos!"


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2012)

I couldnt get any better with the eye because of the ring of led lights that reflected in the rest of the eye. Also extremely shallow DOF.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 31, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> There are little mites that live inside your eye brow hair follicles and they come out at night to breed on your face.





This is like looking at a medical textbook or a pamphlet in a doctor's office. Woohoo..  But pretty cool!


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 31, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> There are little mites that live inside your eye brow hair follicles and they come out at night to breed on your face.



I seriously probably could have lived the rest of my life with out knowing this.  Awful information!

Tongue is the gross one... and I am grateful you didn't capture any mites with the 2nd.  Really neat pics!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 31, 2012)

You probably don't want to see this wonderful electron microscope image.



> Coloured scanning electron micrograph (SEM) of the tails of three follicle or eyelash mites (Demodex folliculorum), with a hair (yellow) in a human hair follicle. These harmless parasites infest hair follicles (depressions in the skin which contain the roots of hairs) around the eyelids, nose and in the ear canals of humans.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2012)

Now thats really gross and I feel itchy all over. But its really fascinating. Thanks Jaemie.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 31, 2012)

[sees title and thinks, "Self, don't look. You probably REALLY don't want to see that.  Self, are you listening? Seriously, self, Don't. Look. Don't do it!...Cr*p, you looked.] 

Yep, that's gross. Beyond gross.  Funny, I'll get as up close and personal with a bug photo as I possibly can (which my sister finds disgusting), but these?? Yecch. 
Well, the eye brow hair is actually kinda cool, but the other two? ugh. NO. Not for me!! 
I actually find the eye one even worse than the tongue, and I find the tongue totally disgusting.  But then, I think I really have a phobia about eye close-ups; I just don't even like to look at them. Don't like to look at my OWN eye real close in the mirror, either.

All in all, I'm glad it's been a while since I ate. :lmao:
They ARE nice and sharp and well exposed, though!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2012)

Your post almost made my day sm4him. Almost. But my son just came back from the store and gave me my change back. It included an American penny made in 1870. Its in better shape than coins minted last year. And this is in Canada. I posted its image in Macro.


----------

